# probleme mit captive-ntfs unter knoppix



## schnabel (30. September 2004)

Hey,
da mein WinXP nicht mehr bootet brauch ich dringend ein Schreibzugriff auf meine ntfs-partition auf der sich auch win befindet.

Nachdem ich captive gestartet habe und danach das windows service pack runtergeladen hab um die notwenigen ntfs-treiber zu bekommen, hab ich folgendes in die Konsole eingegeben:

umount /dev/hda1
mount -t captive-ntfs /dev/hda1 

Aber Schreibzugriff hab ich immer noch nicht.
Wie muss ich es richtig machen?

danke!
ben


----------



## Helmut Klein (30. September 2004)

Verlief der mount-Vorgang ohne Probleme?

Dann probiers mal so:


```
# mount -t captive-ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 -o rw
```

-o rw steht für lese-/schreibrechte.


----------



## bysnake (11. Oktober 2004)

Nutze SUSE9.0 prof und habe mit captive-ntfs auch schreibrechte! allerdings habe ich die nur als root und wenn ich die per Hand mounte

mount -t captive-ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1

...

in meiner 
/etc/fstab steht:

```
/dev/hda1 	/mnt/hda1       captive-ntfs	defaults,noauto    0 0
```

gruß bysnake


----------

